# hello :D



## fishingdood (Oct 17, 2005)

I am inquiring about joining the club....how active is the club?? I read the website and the fee and what not...I am not new to plants tanks....have 2 10 gallon and 2 30 gallon tanks...any info on the club would be appreciated.. thanks 

Scott


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

The club is fairly active. We typically have about 15 to 30 attendees at monthly meetings. With your participation, we'll be that much more active.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

It's a great club. We all like to help eachother out and the monthly meetings are a great way to catch up (although I haven't been able to attend one in awhile ).

David


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Scott,

I am a rank newbie to the club and to the hobby. I joined the club in August and have been able to attend 3 meetings. While I can't answer your question with any sort of measurement (although each meeting has had 15 or more attendees) I can tell you the members I've interacted with at each meeting have been generous with their time and knowledge and beyond that are very friendly and welcoming.

I am delighted I've found this resource.

Tammy


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

fishingdood said:


> I am inquiring about joining the club....how active is the club??


Active? There has been a meeting every month (except the month of December) since sometime in April or May of 2000. The club started with four people and is over 10 times that in membership now. We meet, we talk, we discuss the plant hobby, go on field trips, have guest speakers and workshops.

We do our part to support APC, AGA and the LFS that is friendly to us.

So, I guess one could say we're pretty active.


----------

